
China smog: Red alerts shut down factories, schools - kimsk112
http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/19/asia/china-smog-red-alert/index.html
======
kimsk112
This seems to get worse every time I hear the news about pollution in China. I
wonder how was it like in US cities before the Clean Air Acts or if this is as
bad as Great Smog of London.

------
chrisbennet
Yeah, but think how more competitive they are without a pesky EPA holding them
back. /s

